# Fish Lake splake



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

It looks like the splake/lake trout/brown spawn is in full swing at Fish Lake....I couldn't hardly keep the splake off my flies last night! In less than two hours, I must have caught close to 30 fish! But, no big boys!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow good to hear you caught a bunch. Sorry you didn't catch anything of good size but it still must have still been a good time.

Just curious, were all of the fish you caught Splake? If not, did you catch any Browns? I didn't think there are many Browns left in Fish Lake because they haven't been stocked in there for years but I know there are still a few.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Where were you fishing at? From a boat. I would like to swing down there and break that record.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So do lake trout ever cross breed with browns? Do you know of any documented cases? It seems plausible since another char, the brook trout can interbreed. I don't know the specifics, though. What would you call the end result of such an occurrence?

Good job on all the fish!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

brownbow? All though the rainbows stocked imto fishlake are sterile.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The question is do Lake *trout* ever B-R-E-D with *Browns*.

The answer is yes....they are called *Brown trouts....* :lol: :lol: :lol: 8)

--------------------------------------------Vote for me.....Big Boy !!   --->


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

B-R-E-D past tense. B-R-E-E-D present. --------------------------------------------->

Eat your heart out!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, LOAH...I was so curious about your question that I did some research of my own! :lol: A cross between female Brown Trout and male Lake Trout does exist, or did at one point. They were known as 'Brake'. Production and stocking of these fish were discontinued after 1997 because of poor eye-ups and hatching rates.

Check out this link from the DWR site:
http://wildlife.utah.gov/fes/brake.html

And another link from the BFT forums where someone asked about hybrid trout, good ol' PBH had the answer. He also attached a couple of pictures of 'Brakes' in his response:
http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... st=2044828

Pretty interesting I would say, huh? I had no idea there was such a thing! I wonder if there are any of them left in the reservoirs in which they were stocked.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice! Good research. I guess I could've tried to do my own, but asking never hurts, right?

I've wondered about many hybrids. It would be neat to have a "genetic lab" in your own back yard, wouldn't it? A fully authorized one, I mean. _(O)_


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> It looks like the splake/lake trout/brown spawn is in full swing at Fish Lake....I couldn't hardly keep the splake off my flies last night! In less than two hours, I must have caught close to 30 fish! But, no big boys!


Do the splake act out the spawn? According to the DWR they are all sterile. 
I got into a bunch at Causey over the weekend. and they were schooled right off the dam and aggressive. I was curious if that might be why.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I was flyfishing from shore...after dark. Usually, I see large lake trout, browns, and splake (they have actually have swum right up to my legs; it can be frustrating when you can't get them to take your fly). The other night, though, I only saw some big splake. Splake go through a false spawn; in other words, they try to spawn, but are unsuccessfull. The eggs laid by females do not hatch...but they still will build redds.

The brake trout that were stocked were neat fish, but were discontinued quite a few years ago...they cannot be caught in Utah anymore.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I couldnt get the splake to take a fly either but they were hammering my blue fox spinner cast after cast right around dark at Causey.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

All this talk about hybrids is really making me wonder. If Brook Trout and Brown Trout can hybridize, and Brooks and Lakes, and Browns and Lakes, then I wonder if Brooks and Rainbows can, or Cutts and Browns, or Cutts and Brooks, or Cutts and Lakes, or Rainbows and Lakes...or any other number of combinations. Some of those combos might seem a bit silly, but it's really gotten me interested.

Hmmm...about this lab, LOAH... :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I was thinking along the lines of grayling and some type of trout...if that's even possible. That would be very interesting to me. Or a rainbow...with 4 a$$es!

Sorry...South Park reference there. :lol: 

Sorry for the hijack, w2u. It really does sound like you had a good time. Thanks for letting us know it's on!


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

sometimes bows and cutts hybridize. thats why the dwr started stocking sterile rainbows in some places to keep the hybridization from happenning.


----------

